# Early morning breeze



## Shounak

Hello All,

How will I express "early morning breeze" in Latin? Can I write:
*
aura primo mane*

What would be the expression "*fresh early morning breeze" ?*


----------



## Starless74

Shounak said:


> What would be the expression "*fresh early morning breeze" ?*


Hello,
probably _*fr*_*igida aura *_*a primo mane*__._
or _*frigida aura matutina*_.


----------



## Shounak

Thanks.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings, all.

How about simply _aura matutina_? With all respect to Starless74 (# 2) I don't see that necessarily it has to be _frigida_.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> How about simply _aura matutina_? With all respect to Starless74 (# 2) I don't see that necessarily it has to be _frigida_.


Hi Scholiast
Do you mean there is no difference between ''early morning breeze'' and ''fresh early morning breeze''? Do you think that a 'morning breeze' is fresh_ par définition_... or do you interpret 'fresh' as other than 'cool'? You should try the early morning breeze in Milan these days (abt. 26°Centigrade).


----------



## Scholiast

@bearded # 5

Ha! it was 38° C at London's Heathrow Airport a couple of days ago. But serious question, which you may be able to answer: _fresco_ (= _frêche/_Engl. 'fresh') feels like an originally Latin word, but for the moment I am stumped to think of what its origin is.

Σ

Edit: I now see that it is actually Germanic in origin: fresh | Search Online Etymology Dictionary. An unusual specimen of _ur-Germanismus_ pervading the Romance legacy languages. Interesting.


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> _Germanismus_ pervading the Romance legacy languages


Indeed, we have been pervaded/invaded for a long time.


----------

